# New property on the Imperial River



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

~ We get many questions about our potential new location for ALDABRAMAN. For several years i have been scouting and searching for possible property on a river. My brother in law was on a routine jog near his residence located in Bonita Springs Florida (Lee County) USA, when he noticed a for sale sign poorly placed on a private overgrown dead end road. He texted me and we immediately drove over and checked things out. It was a tremendous mess, overgrown and had had tons of debris on it. After a little research, the property was very unique in many ways. Some of the things that i felt were positive was that is was about 3.5 acres and was zoned agriculture in the middle of the city limits that was on a gulf access healthy river system. After several property walks and further gathering of information, i learned that the property had a house, barn and several other small sheds, etc. that was condemn by the city and forced the previous owner to demolish several years ago. The property had two wells, city water and city sewer already on site. The mature trees were simply Phenomenal. Part of the property included a small island, boat dock and boat slip. I started researching other properties to get a market analysis, which proved to be impossible. There simply was nothing within years that was available or sold with that much land and assets. There were concerns, the most serious was all the offsets and setbacks. After much due diligence, consideration and thought, i decided to make an offer. After several days of "BS" and tough negotiations we had a deal. In November we successfully closed on the property and i started clearing a path to the rear of the property and mowing what was possible. The project had begun!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

~ My next objective was to put in a gate and repair all the damaged old fencing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

~ I then started calling and figuring out how to get all the old utilities removed. The poles and lines were just in horrible shape and condition. The power was still activated on the lines and just dangling from the last pole. What a night mare this entire process was, incredibly frustrating. After three months of coordinating with the cable company, telephone company and power company all the old utilities and poles were successfully removed.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

~ Basically then we just cleaned, trimmed and took down all the over grown grass, brush, vines, exotics, take all the stumps out and had it hauled away. There was an extensive amount of asphalt, concrete, trash, etc. that was either dumped or just left behind from the demolition company. After about a year the property was in good overall shape and well cleaned up.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

~ Then Hurricane Irma (Cat 4) devistated SW Florida. Trees were severely damaged, water was high, and just a tremendous amount of damage. We spent weeks cleaning, cutting and hauling everything away that we could do. We hired a tree contractor to do the rest.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bats*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqdV93rEFt3S73FKjyNFvag/videos


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

*Manatees*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqdV93rEFt3S73FKjyNFvag/videos


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 3, 2018)

Ive heard nothing good comes easy.. it looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> absolutely beautiful!



~ Thank you


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Ive heard nothing good comes easy..



~ So true. I had hired a crew to remove a few dead trees that were leaning from the river bank over into the river. The crew was a mess, long story short they dropped a chain saw into the river and simply left it there. It was deep at that bend, however they made no attempt to recover it at all. So the next day we decided to try and recover it. On the third dive the chain saw was located and removed from the river. I truly thought it was ruined. I took it into the dealership and asked the to check it out and see if it was repairable. A new air filter, fluid change and $34.17 it worked like new. Since this event i have went thru two new chains and it always fires up and runs strong.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2018)

Future updates to this thread? I'm marking it to watch.
Looks and sounds great.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow, I can't believe they would just leave the saw there. Can't believe it works either.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

wellington said:


> Future updates to this thread? I'm marking it to watch.



~ I will, we have just begun!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

wellington said:


> Can't believe it works either.



~ It works fantastic, use it all the time.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

wellington said:


> Wow, I can't believe they would just leave the saw there.



~ They sure did.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 3, 2018)

wellington said:


> Looks and sounds great.



~ Thank you


----------



## MichaelaW (Jul 3, 2018)

All I can say is, wow.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 3, 2018)

Very excited to watch this project!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2018)

What a dream. I love working the land like that. Wish I had more time to do that sort of thing. Congrats. You've got a little slice of heaven there.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

~ Been working on removing the old dock, it was in terrible condition. Mostly rotten and decayed beyond repair. The hardest part is getting the support poles out of the ground, how on earth they got them so deep is beyond me. I was able to get all totally out other than a few that are in the deeper water. I might have to wait until after the rainy season and the tide is extremely low. I will eventually get them all totally out, the new dock and that entire marshy area is going to be totally and drastically different. I am not sure how old this dock is or what year it was originally built, however talking with long time neighbors it is very old. One of my big concerns with leaving it was simply safety and liability. This area seems to attract many trespassers and gawkers.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Trespassers and Gawkers.



~ The property is located on the Imperial River which is a direct access to the Gulf of Mexico. We see many boaters, canoes and rafts during the heavy rain season. There are also commercial hired canoe guided tours, seems to be very popular on the river. The laws for boaters and canoes are well defined, however i truly do not think any local or state law enforcement agencies have any assets that actively patrol this river. Since we have owned this property there have been many trespassers that litter and steal the fruit from our trees. I have placed several no trespassing signs, however most simply ignore them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> healthy river system



~ Other than fishing and the bats, there is many critters than seem to thrive here, probably mainly because of the river. Just a few random pictures i have taken while working on the property of the wildlife population.


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2018)

That's sad how people trash others stuff. As a kid growing up on 5 1/2 acres in a neighborhood setting, I know the destruction/garbage adults and kids mostly can do.
Your going to have too get tuff with them and let them know it no longer is vacant unattended land. Don't give an inch, cuz they will take a mile. 
With the manatees there, I would have hoped some agency would care. 
Cameras might be your next best move. Good luck with protecting what's yours.


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2018)

Btw, love the pic of the single guy with his hands up. The young couple will be trouble. They didn't look like they cared or had a clue.
Love the variety of wildlife.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Aldabraman are you going to be building a house at this location and living there?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

wellington said:


> Your going to have too get tuff with them



~ I am hoping that the additional signs will help. The law for trespassing is very weak in Florida, basically simple trespass (misdemeanor) requires a warning first. The theft issues are another story, seems they only jump the fences when no one is there. At this point there is not much else i am going to do, unless anything would escalate. Once the property is developed, there will be better measures taken.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Aldabraman are you going to be building a house at this location and living there?



~Yes, providing we can get the necessary variances, etc.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 4, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I am hoping that the additional signs will help. The law for trespassing is very weak in Florida, basically simple trespass (misdemeanor) requires a warning first. The theft issues are another story, seems they only jump the fences when no one is there. At this point there is not much else i am going to do, unless anything would escalate. Once the property is developed, there will be better measures taken.


Post signs that say "Trespassers will be gifted with lead projectiles"!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

wellington said:


> Btw, love the pic of the single guy with his hands up. The young couple will be trouble. They didn't look like they cared or had a clue.



~ That was just two examples i took pictures of, the old man simple had no clue, i honestly think he could not see well. The two younger couple starter to get a little mouthy, i simple acted as if i were calling the police....they left fast without any further issue.


----------



## orv (Jul 4, 2018)

I just hope that you're able to prevent the quick theft if your precious assets from invaders on the river. Druggies may invade once the value of your product is realised. Strong walls and barbed wire may be the ugly answer. Today's society is sooo sad.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

orv said:


> prevent the quick theft if your precious assets from invaders on the river. Strong wallsToday's society is sooo sad.



~ Yes sir, so true. I believe in hardened targets.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

orv said:


> prevent // theft







https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-german-shepherd.95190/​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2018)

~ One thing i have done since ownership is plant "tons" of new cactus pads. Basically i have saturated every possible available space with a pad that is not going to be used, mainly right of ways, offsets, easements, etc. Many have grown and are now producing many new pads that i routinely harvest and use as a food food source.


----------



## orv (Jul 4, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 244074
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-german-shepherd.95190/​


 I just would be sad if your view of the river is tainted simply because of the idiots out there.


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm sure once they realize it's not abandon any more and specially once you start building, you won't have too many problems. Let's hope anyway. 
A camping trailer set up too look like someone is staying in it, might help when building supplies and the early stages of the build starts. Just an idea. I would hate to see your supplies stolen or vandelized.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 6, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Other than fishing and the bats, there is many critters than seem to thrive here, probably mainly because of the river. Just a few random pictures i have taken while working on the property of the wildlife population.
> 
> View attachment 244012
> View attachment 244013
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Beautiful!!



~ Thank you, we have been cleaning out all the dead bamboo, what a mess!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 10, 2018)

Most excellent Greg


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> there have been many trespassers that litter and steal the fruit from our trees.



~ Of course more stealing. As i drove in i noticed two subjects over the fence where all the mango trees are. As i neared they went back over the fence and acted as if they were getting the ones on the other side near the public right of way near the sidewalk. They pretended not to speak English and drove off.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Yes sir, so true. I believe in hardened targets.
> 
> View attachment 244073



(razor wire across the top)
Plus you have the four legged alarm system.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Plus you have the four legged alarm system.



~ It is hard to enforce on vacant property, especially when it is so big.


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2018)

Have you informed the local police? With your experience and them knowing that someone is doing something with the property they might try to patrol is a little more. That usually will make some think twice.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


Wow that's a lot of bats! Should help keep the insects down!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 14, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Wow that's a lot of bats! Should help keep the insects down!



~ Exactly, The city imported them as mosquito control. It works well, never seen one there.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Exactly, The city imported them as mosquito control. It works well, never seen one there.


So cool wish my city would do that!


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2018)

Glad the bats are working for you. My city imported peregrine falcons to help take care of the pigeon problem. It pretty much is an epic fail lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 15, 2018)

Have you posted any signs that mention the watch dogs, beware of dogs, dogs will bite, German Shepherds patrol property..etc?

I wonder if people would still ignore the no tresspassing signs if they knew a dog could be near.


----------



## mrnewberry (Jul 18, 2018)

Such a beautiful place!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2018)

mrnewberry said:


> Such a beautiful place!



~ Thank you

~ Unsure about those wild iguanas, they seem to be getting more abundant!


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2018)

I think once you start building and there is a bunch more activity they will probably move on. I'm sure you will always have some. Perfect place for them, secluded, water, coverage. But they aren't going to like all the invading.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2018)

wellington said:


> Perfect place for them, secluded, water, coverage.



~ Yes and all the quality food sources, especially all the fruit trees.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2018)

*New Bat Video*


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 20, 2018)

Are you planing to use the same chain link and wood pen construction here? I know you have talked about a block wall around the place but was not sure it that means block wall pens


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 20, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Are you planing to use the same chain link and wood pen construction here? I know you have talked about a block wall around the place but was not sure it that means block wall pens



~ Block wall


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 22, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Block wall
> 
> View attachment 245623


Are you at all worried about them rubbing there shells on the bricks? I'm sure if you do you already have a plan to prevent it?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 22, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I'm sure if you do you already have a plan to prevent it?



~ Yes, no contact with concrete.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 26, 2018)

~ The last few days i have been digging out and cutting up old downed trees that were in the rivers flow way. They have been dead and downed for many years based on how deep they were impacted in the dirt and the overgrowth that was around them. I generally try and go over in the evenings from 6:30pm to 8:30pm when the sun is not so brutal and the rain schedule allows. One thing i can say is that hard work keeps me strong and alert since retirement. Many of the neighbors comment how unbelievable the property looks after i have cleaned it up. Always see wildlife, canoe people and lately many rafters because of the rain water flow out into the gulf.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2018)

Team Gomberg said:


> Have you posted any signs that mention the watch dogs, beware of dogs, dogs will bite, German Shepherds patrol property..etc?
> 
> I wonder if people would still ignore the no tresspassing signs if they knew a dog could be near.


And then buy one of those motion sensor dog barking thingeys.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 26, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ The last few days i have been digging out and cutting up old downed trees that were in the rivers flow way. They have been dead and downed for many years based on how deep they were impacted in the dirt and the overgrowth that was around them. I generally try and go over in the evenings from 6:30pm to 8:30pm when the sun is not so brutal and the rain schedule allows. One thing i can say is that hard work keeps me strong and alert since retirement. Many of the neighbors comment how unbelievable the property looks after i have cleaned it up. Always see wildlife, canoe people and lately many rafters because of the rain water flow out into the gulf.
> 
> View attachment 246305
> View attachment 246307
> ...


I can just not get over how beautiful it is!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 2, 2018)

​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 2, 2018)

*Tropical Storm*
*Heading to SW Fl. USA*


​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqdV93rEFt3S73FKjyNFvag/videos


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2018)

My house would be built right near that bank so I could watch the manatees all day out one way and the tortoises out the he other way.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

wellington said:


> My house would be built right near that bank so I could watch the manatees all day out one way and the tortoises out the he other way.



~ Exactly


----------



## T Smart (Sep 3, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ The last few days i have been digging out and cutting up old downed trees that were in the rivers flow way. They have been dead and downed for many years based on how deep they were impacted in the dirt and the overgrowth that was around them. I generally try and go over in the evenings from 6:30pm to 8:30pm when the sun is not so brutal and the rain schedule allows. One thing i can say is that hard work keeps me strong and alert since retirement. Many of the neighbors comment how unbelievable the property looks after i have cleaned it up. Always see wildlife, canoe people and lately many rafters because of the rain water flow out into the gulf.
> 
> View attachment 246305
> View attachment 246307
> ...



This property is beautiful! Truly a wonderful place to keep tortoises.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

T Smart said:


> This property is beautiful! Truly a wonderful place to keep tortoises.



~ Thank you, should be spectacular when the development is completed.


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 3, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Thank you, should be spectacular when the development is completed.



I look forward to seeing it! My husband was sending me your utube links before he knew I was on the TFO [emoji23]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I look forward to seeing it! My husband was sending me your utube links before he knew I was on the TFO [emoji23]



~ Thank you, i will share pictures and info during the process. Being on the river and in the city has codes and rules that may be challenging. The location is fantastic and ideal for our tortoises, however some of the neighbors are very disrespectful. We have had issues with trespassing, stealing and illegal dumping. Where we are located now seems like better people, however once the perimeter wall and things are more established it should stop. Seems like the local law enforcement is very relaxed and local politics are biased against the upper middle class. We are currently in the planning and designing stages.


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 3, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Thank you, i will share pictures and info during the process. Being on the river and in the city has codes and rules that may be challenging. The location is fantastic and ideal for our tortoises, however some of the neighbors are very disrespectful. We have had issues with trespassing, stealing and illegal dumping. Where we are located now seems like better people, however once the perimeter wall and things are more established it should stop. Seems like the local law enforcement is very relaxed and local politics are biased against the upper middle class. We are currently in the planning and designing stages.




I never saw a lot of respect when I visited Florida.. I believe it is a "new generation" area and the law caters to it.. You and your wife have a beautiful operation and I'm sure it is appreciated by many. Hopefully people in the area will help you protect everything.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I never saw a lot of respect when I visited Florida.. I believe it is a "new generation"



~ I have been in public service all my life (LEO) and never really noticed things like i do now that i am retired. I think you are right about the new generation, however seems like the older generations are trending towards the same ways. I also think it is partially reflective of all the different cultures migrating to our country, things are simply not the same for several reasons.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> have a beautiful operation



~ Thank you


----------



## Diamond (Sep 3, 2018)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2018)

*09-04-2018*

​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2018)

*09-14-2018*
*

*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2018)

*September 2018*​~ One of the dogs (Dixie) decided to jump the fence and run outside of the property lines the other day when we were mowing. Decided to patch the low spot, the old fence is simply rotting away. This fence will eventually be totally removed, however we want it somewhat secure until the new construction starts.

~ Basically been keeping it mowed and killing off all the missed exotics. It has been a year since the Hurricane Irma, the trees all look healthy now and growing again. The property was infested with air potato vines, cats eye vines, pepper hedge and giant saw grass. Dug most out, however since the rainy season, what i missed has grown and easily killed.

~ Tons of wild rabbits, extremely healthy population on the property.


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2018)

Do you have a timeline and start date for the build? 
Your plans are too move everyone including yourselves to this site, correct? Selling your other place? Not trying to keep and run to locations.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2018)

wellington said:


> Do you have a timeline and start date for the build?



~ As soon as possible. This property is zoned agricultural, however is governed by several sources. It is in the City limits (historical district), in the Lee county, the river is governed by DEP and (some other ?), and they all have codes, rules, guidelines, etc. that seem to conflict. Our biggest obstacles are the offsets for fencing, they are terrible. We need to get a few variances. One issue is the building codes require a retention pond if you have a detached garage that is bigger than 24 x 40. The one we were planning on was 30 x 80 (Four bays and a room dedicated to our hatchlings and incubators. We need a 1000 gallon propane tank (buried) for our back up generator system, all three governing sources can not agree where it can be placed because of the river. The boat slip was existing and needs to be moved to be conducive to our overall dock plan, etc. and it seems no one knows how to direct us to get permission for that. The primary residence is going to be three stories and exceeds the overall height limits by 1.5'. It boils down to money and hiring an engineering firm to get these things ironed out. We also will need a litigation firm to argue the actual variances that are required by the City. Not complicated, just time consuming. One issue with this big of a project is coordination and scheduling, especially when more than one contractor is involved. A flow way (mean high water line) survey is required for every aspect of this project because of the river, and is only good for one year. This determines all the offsets, etc. It seems complicated, however it is simply jumping thru the hoops and money.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2018)

wellington said:


> Your plans are too move everyone including yourselves to this site, correct?



~ Yes


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2018)

wellington said:


> Selling your other place? Not trying to keep and run to locations.



~ Exactly, once the c/o is issued, we will move the entire program at once and then sell tour current residence.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow! sounds like a lot of jumping hoops and a lot of headaches. Hopefully your construction team can take some of it on for you and get things straightened out sooner then later and the whole build goes smoothly.
Once it's all over with, it will be well worth all the troubles.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 20, 2018)

How far is the new property from yojr current place? Just a few miles, or a major distance?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> How far is the new property from yojr current place? Just a few miles, or a major distance?



~ One exit, only takes ten minutes to drive.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

wellington said:


> Once it's all over with, it will be well worth all the troubles.



~ Should be.......

~ Hurricane Irma did a lot of damage to the trees, they are recovering nicely!

02-2017​




09-2017 (After hurricane)​





10-2017​



07-2018
​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-stream-video.169695/#post-1661733​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2018)

*09-29-2018*​
~ Went to check on the new property today, have not been there for a couple of weeks. The star fruit trees are loaded with fruit..

~ I have planted hundreds of cactus pads in the easements, etc. for the future. It is amazing how they have grown. I will take pictures and share, it is incredible. I usually pick a five gallon bucket or two of new small tender pads for the younger tortoises and hatchlings at each visit just to control the new growth and ensure it continues growing upwards.


----------



## orv (Sep 29, 2018)

Is the starfruit edible for fruit eating tortoises?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2018)

orv said:


> Is the starfruit edible for fruit eating tortoises?



~ Our species love them, never any issues. We only feed it seasonal.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2018)

*10-03-2018*
*





*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Sesel (Oct 4, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 253326



Are those leaves from the Star fruit tree? 
Do you feed them to your group and do they enjoy eating them?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2018)

Sesel said:


> Are those leaves from the Star fruit tree?
> Do you feed them to your group and do they enjoy eating them?



~ They are, basically i just cut them off because the entire limb was badly damaged from the heavy fruit. I need to actually cut it off at the snap, however i did not have by pole saw at that time. We have never fed the leaves, not sure if they are eatable or not.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 27, 2018)

I know Ive said it before but I just cant get over what a beautiful place this is! Cant wait to see it set up for your tortoises!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 30, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I know Ive said it before but I just cant get over what a beautiful place this is! Cant wait to see it set up for your tortoises!!



~ Thank you, was over there today to see how the grass and weeds have filled in.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 28, 2018)

*11-28-2018*​~ Spent some time today at our new future location, absolutely no manatees in the river or lagoon (natural spring / warm water). Very sad, i am hoping that all the issues with red tide has not killed them, the Imperial River did not see any signs of red tide or algae issues at all. 




​


----------



## turtles11756 (Nov 28, 2018)

Aldabraman best dog i ever had a stray German Shepherd . took me a week to get near him but then i had to chain him he wouldn't let anyone near me. best dog to keep out the riff raff old school pit bulldog breeders called the man aggressive dogs "fence dogs" they chained them near a hole in the fence,


----------



## wellington (Nov 28, 2018)

Oh man, sure hope the manatees are okay too. 
Property looking great


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 29, 2018)

wellington said:


> Oh man, sure hope the manatees are okay too.



~ I hope so, none at all, last year they were very abundant.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 29, 2018)

turtles11756 said:


> Aldabraman best dog i ever had a stray German Shepherd .



~ Great dogs 

​


----------



## wellington (Nov 29, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Great dogs
> 
> View attachment 258422​


Love this pic. That guy better be thinking twice, then some more and be listening to what the dog is warning.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 12, 2018)

*12-12-2018*
*




*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 14, 2018)

*12-14-2018*
*


*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 14, 2018)

*Bats*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 16, 2018)

*12-16-2018*
*





*
​


----------



## daniellenc (Dec 16, 2018)

You guys have gotten so much done!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 17, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> You guys have gotten so much done!



~ Thank you, it has been lots of work so far.....more coming.....


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 17, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *12-16-2018*
> *
> View attachment 259726
> View attachment 259727
> ...


What a great idea! I love seeing another use for a high lift! Seems to be an endlessly useful tool!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 17, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> What a great idea! I love seeing another use for a high lift! Seems to be an endlessly useful tool!



~ It was, really made pulling those old poles out easy...............


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks like a car jack on steroids. What do you press against? What keeps the bottom of it from sinking into the muck?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> What keeps the bottom of it from sinking into the muck?



~ We used a 2x6x24 board as a base for the bottom of the jack, the whole process was simple and worked extremely well. 


​
​


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 18, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We used a 2x6x24 board as a base for the bottom of the jack, the whole process was simple and worked extremely well.
> 
> View attachment 259838
> View attachment 259839​
> ​


Sure wish I had one of those a bunch of years ago! Pilings can be HORRIBLE to get out! Experience is speaking! [emoji15]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 19, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Sure wish I had one of those a bunch of years ago! Pilings can be HORRIBLE to get out! Experience is speaking! [emoji15]



~ We thought it would work, really worked well. 


​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 19, 2018)

*December 2018*
https://www.facebook.com/ALDABRAMAN
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqdV93rEFt3S73FKjyNFvag/videos


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 28, 2018)

*12-28-2018*​
~ Did some general clean up today after the storm (windy) and was very happy to see several manatees in the lagoon area where the natural spring is. 

​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 3, 2019)

*12-04-2019*
*




*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2019)

*01-10-2019*
*





*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 12, 2019)

*01-12-2019





*​


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2019)

That's a beautiful property, Greg. 

Are you going to have some sort of anti-people fence at the water?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 12, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *01-12-2019
> View attachment 262026
> View attachment 262027
> View attachment 262028
> ...


seems like quite a lot of boat traffic


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 12, 2019)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> seems like quite a lot of boat traffic



~ Yes, there sure is......especially this time of the year....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> That's a beautiful property, Greg.
> 
> Are you going to have some sort of anti-people fence at the water?



~ Thank you

~ Yes, double security. Pilings and industrial chain link to keep humans, gators, etc. off the property.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Thank you
> 
> ~ Yes, double security. Pilings and industrial chain link to keep humans, gators, etc. off the property.


 I love the picture in your avatar - the dog next to the tortoise. It brings the tortoise's size right into perspective!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I love the picture in your avatar - the dog next to the tortoise. It brings the tortoise's size right into perspective!



~ Thank you


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 23, 2019)

*January 2019*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 23, 2019)

*January 2019*


----------



## DanB (Jan 23, 2019)

Beautiful property, not far from my place in Cape Coral.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 23, 2019)

DanB said:


> Beautiful property, not far from my place in Cape Coral.



~ Same county, Bonita Springs historical district.........close for sure!


​
​
​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2019)

*02-05-2019*
*



*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 6, 2019)

*02-06-2018



*​


----------



## Sesel (Feb 6, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *
> View attachment 264310
> ​*



Did you catch anything?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 7, 2019)

Sesel said:


> Did you catch anything?



~ Not that day, always have a pole just in case....lol

~ That river is full of many types of fish, that are is kinda were the fresh water meets the salt water....


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 7, 2019)

It's so beautiful! I love the river and the manatees!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2019)

*02-08-2019*
*



*​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 9, 2019)

*02-09-2019*
*

*​


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 9, 2019)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *02-08-2019*
> *
> View attachment 264445
> View attachment 264446
> ...


----------



## T Smart (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey Greg, how’s the property coming along?


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 18, 2019)

I miss the updates on this thread. Would be great to see where you are at


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2019)

I agree, we need update Greg, @ALDABRAMAN


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2019)

wellington said:


> I agree, we need update Greg, @ALDABRAMAN



~ Just started the variance process.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 20, 2019)

Just gorgeous! I hope this isnt one of those questions that dawns on me in 5 seconds, but what is the “ variance Process”???


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2019)

What a beautiful piece of property!


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Just gorgeous! I hope this isnt one of those questions that dawns on me in 5 seconds, but what is the “ variance Process”???


Where I live, it's the process of changing the land usage from let's say residential to business or just changing a piece of the description to allow let's say a bigger porch, house height etc. If it's what Greg is talking about he may have to change his from whatever it is now to residential. Or could be a whole different thing hes talking about lol.


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2019)

Beautiful Greg. Did a great job on the clean up.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 21, 2019)

Truly a beautiful place. Are there any crocodiles in that water [emoji51]


----------

